# Erfolg: Nordend-Angler (wo sind die Schwärme?)



## Chillfuxx (21. November 2008)

Hallo liebe WoW-Angler,

da ich zum Zeitverteib gerne mal Angeln gehe, interessieren mich natürlich auch die Angel-Erfolge.
Allerdings habe ich leichte Schwierigkeiten, alle Schwärme zu finden.

Hier mal die Liste der benötigten Schwärme mit Gebiet und Koordinaten:

Boreanische Galeere-----Boreanische Tundra-----z. B. 78/52
Tiefseemonsterbäuche---Boreanische Tundra-----z. B. südlich von Unu'pe
Engelsdrachenfisch-------Drachenöde--------------z. B. 40/68
Fangzahnhering-----------Heulender Fjord----------z. B. 65/39
Winterlachse--------------Grizzlyhügel--------------z. B. 60/50
Glasflossenelritzen-------Kristallsangwald----------z. B. im Fluss
Imerpiale Mantarochen--Boreanische Tundra / Heulender Fjord-------z. B. 78/52 BT 78/22 HF
Mondlichtsepia------------Boreanische Tundra-----z. B. südlich von Unu'pe
Muschelrückengropper---Boreanische Tundra--------z. B. Seen
Nesselfische---------------Scholazarbecken---------z. B. im großen See


Da ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt, dass die Tabelle unvollständig ist, bitte ich euch, eigene Erfahrungen mit Schwärmen und Vorkommen zu posten, damit ich die Daten übertragen kann.

Alle Angelfans werden es euch danken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S.: Bitte erwartet keine stündlichen Aktualisierungen, gehöre zur arbeitenden Fraktion der Bevölkerung und kann nicht ständig hier aktiv sein, täglich sollte allerdings machbar sein.

Edit: Ich denke da der Thread jetzt fertig ist, brauch ich ihn nicht mehr aktualisieren, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
10.12.08


----------



## Autumna (21. November 2008)

Die Muschelrückengropper gibt es in der Boreanischen Tundra, an den kleinen Seen, nicht im Meer. Im Meer gibt es scheinbar so gut wie überall den Mantarochen.


----------



## Samhradh (22. November 2008)

Hallo!

Die 
*Tiefseemonsterbäuche* und *Mondlichsepia*
findet man südlich von Unu´pe. Einfach ab dem Hafen in den üden, zu den Eisschollen schwimmen. Ein Trank zum "Wasserwandeln" ist dort sehr hilfreich, da man auf einige Eisschollen sehr schlecht oder gar nicht drauf kommt.

Lg, und Petri Heil!


----------



## Autumna (23. November 2008)

ohh, danke für den tipp, werd ich dann mal versuchen!


----------



## FlakT (23. November 2008)

Tiefseemonsterbäuche sind Schwärme bei ca. 81-57 und Umgebung
und 
Mondlichsepiaschwäreme sind bei ca 81-62 und Umgebeung.

benötogt Angelfertigkeit von 480 übrigens.

Thx für den Tipp mit Unupe


----------

